# Graco proshot airless FF



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi,

just uploaded some video's from Graco from their new Proshot FF airless and the extensions.
















There are more on my Youtube channel.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Looks like a nice sprayer. How much?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I just started seeing ad's for the FF. How much can you change the pressure? What range?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I just started seeing ad's for the FF. How much can you change the pressure? What range?


500-1500 with 2 motor speeds.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Is your review on this one or the first model?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Is your review on this one or the first model?


Most recently the ff in the current apc at paint mag dot com.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.mydigitalpublication.com/publication/?m=8319&l=1


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Most recently the ff in the current apc at paint mag dot com.




Sorry boss, I must be slipping, the link was set to be Tweeted, FB'd, LI, on Monday!


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Are you saying this is a second generation ff? 

Is there any difference between this and the first....besides the colour of the housing?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I didn't want to spam bomb neps.

The fine finish is an entirely different unit. I like both.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I would think the FF machine would overshadow the older unit.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I would think the FF machine would overshadow the older unit.


The regular Proshot is still a good bulldozer but the skid steer just arrived.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> The regular Proshot is still a good bulldozer but the skid steer just arrived.


 
Wicked pissa, I have 4 Proshot's


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm confused....

Scott....you did a review of the ff. The vids are of a ff.....aren't these the same unit except your's was blue...this one black housing?....what's the difference?

The Proshot is a different beast.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Wicked pissa, I have 4 Proshot's


Don't put them on bay.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I'm confused....
> 
> Scott....you did a review of the ff. The vids are of a ff.....aren't these the same unit except your's was blue...this one black housing?....what's the difference?
> 
> The Proshot is a different beast.


The blacks are prototypes. Test units. Mine was literally among the first wrapped in blue.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> The blacks are prototypes. Test units. Mine was literally among the first wrapped in blue.


Ok...that makes sense. 

I was quoted $750 CDN for the FF.


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

No, it probably was a prototype, but here in Europe the Proshots are called Easymax.

And they are delivered in a black colour, not blue like in the States.

Same pump just different colour.

You can download info here:

http://gww.graco.com/nl/nl/product/easymax-ff

Hope this clarifies things.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

does anyone know if the proshot FF can handle acrylics and oil paint(satin impervo)? 
I know the regular proshot does.


----------

